# Mexico maps GPS chip in Mexico DF



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

I thought I read somewhere on the forum that you could buy the GPS maps for Mexico while IN Mexico at Sanborns or somewhere around the city, but we have had no luck. I'm hoping not to have to ship it from the US.

Does anyone know where in DF we can buy the card with Mexico maps for our Garmin GPS?

Thanks
Angie


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Mexico GPS Maps provides a chip for the garmin. They are based in Mexico City. The card is either a compact SD or regular sized one and is about $100. You can also get it as a download if your garmin has enough internal storage.


----------



## KnLBurks (Jan 7, 2010)

ABCinATL said:


> I thought I read somewhere on the forum that you could buy the GPS maps for Mexico while IN Mexico at Sanborns or somewhere around the city, but we have had no luck. I'm hoping not to have to ship it from the US.
> 
> Does anyone know where in DF we can buy the card with Mexico maps for our Garmin GPS?
> 
> ...


I have not seen the cards for garmin sold separately from the GPS here in Mexico City.

You can buy the download and put it on any SD card. That is what we did with our most recent garmin GPS. It was fairly easy to do. 

We've used bicimapas as well as CityNavigator Mexico NT. Bicimapas has more streets for the country as a whole. CityNavigator had more restaurants, shopping, etc. in it. Both work well for Mexico City.

Good luck.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

ABCinATL said:


> I thought I read somewhere on the forum that you could buy the GPS maps for Mexico while IN Mexico at Sanborns or somewhere around the city, but we have had no luck. I'm hoping not to have to ship it from the US.
> 
> Does anyone know where in DF we can buy the card with Mexico maps for our Garmin GPS?
> 
> ...


I actually download the program from the Garmin Website before I entered Mexico via land. I could not find a local store in the US or in Mexico that sold the chip. Downloading the program from the Garmin site took about 1 hour and cost 49.99. Depending on your internet speed in DF it may take a little longer.

I looked in all of the Sanborns and in the Mall electronics stores in MTY when I have been here before on business and I could never find it.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Somebody told me that Garmin now includes mexico with its north american maps. You have to look at the fine print as it is an option. iF you have lifetime updates you should be able to get ti for nothing. I haven;t tried since I still have this years BICI maps.

The individual who told me this downloaded them and says they are now better than BICI's. I will try it for next season.


----------

